# The Journal that is Nuts



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning guys and girls.

Decided it was time to log some sh1t. Have been cruising for the last 13 weeks and just finishing off some high volume work for the last 4 weeks to give the old joints a rest.

current stats

age 47

91kG

5'11" oh and a half ( very important that half :lol: )

bf% 16

cycle will be

1 -14 Test 350 (test e 250 + test p 100) twice / week total 700 test / week

1-12 NPP at 400 / week

may throw an oral in for the last 4 weeks

adex 0.5mg eod

HCG at 1000iu/week throughout

training will be DC for 6 weeks followed by 2 weeks back off and then 6 weeks DC

diet will be high protein, moderate fats moderate carbs

600 cals over maintenance but not too worried about cals as I dare say this will change as I progress and is high protein so would be self regulating

3500 cals to start with 300p, 150f, 235c will adjust depending on response

protein sources, steak, salmon, chicken, egg whites, whey

fats - avocados, egg yolks, almond butter, coconut oil, evoo,

carbs - sweet potatoes, oats, chocolate cake :lol: , various veg but all green, glycomaise,

one refeed per week probably consisting of fajitas and the chocolate cake!

May the gains begin!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck :thumb

Post some pics of where you are now, stats are great but nothing is better than a before picture to look back on.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good luck :thumb
> 
> Post some pics of where you are now, stats are great but nothing is better than a before picture to look back on.


yeah will be posting starting pics later as need to take some latest ones here is one for now taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

your in good shape mate, and I would have guessed you at less than 16% bf.

I will follow, I fancy giving DC a try at some point, its the extreme stretching that puts me off


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> your in good shape mate, and I would have guessed you at less than 16% bf.
> 
> I will follow, I fancy giving DC a try at some point, its the extreme stretching that puts me off


cool cheers yeah the 16% was a guesstimate have some calipurs on order so can check properly and for progress etc. have done extreme stretching years ago when I gave the old cybergenics a go, it can be quite painful but it does improve things massively.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Doggcrapp Day 1

Well that's a head f4ck! 

I was struggling a bit beforehand trying to get my head around what appears initially to be low volume. I am use to 3-4 different exercises per body part each with multiple drop sets and rest pause sets, excluding warm up this is just 1 rest pause set, it went as follows:

Warm ups of 3-4 sets per body part beforehand, the following is each working set:

Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back Width, Back Thickness

Chest - Decline Bench Barbell Press

6 Second negatives, 2 second Positive

1 x 15 - 80kG, Rest Pause 15 seconds 1 x 6 Rest Pause 15 Seconds 1 x 4

Dumbbell Flyes Stretch 32kG DB's 10 second negative, hold for 50 seconds (managed 35 seconds)

Same format as above as follows:

Seated Military Press on Smith

1 x 15 60kG, + 1 x 7, 1 x 5

Shoulder stretch 60 seconds

Close Grip Bench Press on Smith

1 x 15 60kG, 1 x 8, 1 x 6

DB tricep stretch 32kG

Wide Grip Pull downs

1 x 15 70kG, 1 x 5, 1 x 4

Lat Stretch

Dead Lifts are straight sets but maintained 6 seconds down.

2 x 12 120kG

Whole session including warm ups and extreme stretching took 70mins

Breakfast prior to training:

8 egg whites, 3 whole eggs, whey, BCAA's,

Intra - 50g Glycomaise, 1000mg Vit C

Post - 35g Glycomaise, 10g Leucine

45 Mins Post - 70g Oats, 30g Whey

2 hours Post, 200g Chicken, 250g brown rice, half an avocado, home made protein flapjack.

Far more intense than I thought it was going to be and the DB stretch is painful :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

‌@TELBOR

‌@FelonE

Have either of you two ****'s tried this DC?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> ‌@TELBOR
> 
> ‌@FelonE
> 
> Have either of you two ****'s tried this DC?


That's a no from me


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> That's a no from me


Pussy :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Pussy :lol:


I'm too hardcore for Dogsh1t


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm too hardcore for Dogsh1t


 :lol: well up until now I have trained similar to you with lots of drop sets, so thought this was going to be p1ss easy, how wrong can you get? :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> :lol: well up until now I have trained similar to you with lots of drop sets, so thought this was going to be p1ss easy, how wrong can you get? :confused1:


Surprising how different training styles affects you isn't it.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Surprising how different training styles affects you isn't it.


yes, you think you have been doing this sh1t all along when really you haven't, it is a bit of a head f4ck though but I am interested to see what results I get from it. When I think about the time under tension over 2 weeks exceeds that of doing 3 or 4 different exercises for say chest with 2 or 3 drop sets in each one.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> yes, you think you have doing this sh1t all along when really you haven't, it is a bit of a head f4ck though but I am interested to see what results I get from it. When I think about the time under tension over 2 weeks exceeds that of doing 3 or 4 different exercises for say chest with 2 or 3 drop sets in each one.


German Volume training fvcked me up too. Have you ever tried it?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> German Volume training fvcked me up too. Have you ever tried it?


Yes done that one, that's another head f4ck but an opposite head f4ck to DC with the amount of volume, the chest stretch in DC is the most pain I have encountered in the gym aside from Quad training


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Yes done that one, that's another head f4ck but an opposite head f4ck to DC with the amount of volume, the chest stretch in DC is the most pain I have encountered in the gym aside from Quad training


Sounds good mate


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Jeez I am hungry today! :lol: It would appear this DC training takes more out of you than first thought!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning all,

Cardio day today 45 mins steady state on the stationary bike. I think I may have my carbs too high though so will adjust and drop some carbs but up the fats, getting too much bloat at the min, could be the test and NPP though! :lol:

Pinned 350 Test and 100 NPP yesterday, will be pinning Mon, Wed, Fri to try and keep the NPP steady.

Weigh in will be Sunday AM, keeping that the same time/day each week before eating.

Have a good day guys.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Cardio day today 45 mins steady state on the stationary bike. I think I may have my carbs too high though so will adjust and drop some carbs but up the fats, getting too much bloat at the min, could be the test and NPP though!
> 
> ...


Good sh1t


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Just seen this. Be good to see how you progress as I was gonna run the same cycle but changed my mind at the last minute as you see yesterday.

I'll be starting mine Friday I think. What lab you using?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! Looking great buddy.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sure , yes I did see you changed your mind, both the test 350 and NPP are Apollo 



TELBOR said:


> In! Looking great buddy.


Cheers mate good too see you in, had a crazy morning so will do this mornings hell update next :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Update:

Ok altered Macros as from yesterday to 40/40/20 (P/F/C) and already feel less bloated :thumb:

This is day 3 of DC training but day 10 of cycle, very slightly more fuller, noticed last night but nothing to shout about yet, the 4 week mark is about right for me on Test E and the NPP is new territory.

Todays training:

Biceps, Forearms, Calves, Hams, Quads

Same format as above only the Quads finish with a Widowmaker a final set of 20 reps at 8secs per rep! :huh:

Finding the right intensity is actually quite difficult as you know what you can do for say 8 normal reps and you know what your 1RM is but to find 10 or so reps at max intensity and each negative at 6 seconds is not easy, either too light or too heavy. I do however think it could be a winner. I was watching a mate of mine in the gym this morning he did 4 different exercises for biceps and each one was 3 x 8, each rep took between 1 and 1.5 seconds, so if we use 1.5 seconds x 8 x 3 x 4 = 144 seconds under tension. Take my Biceps this morning my working set of 25 reps with 2 rest pauses and each rep 8 seconds 25 x 8 = 200 seconds. So in theory my one RP set had my biceps longer under tension than his 4 x 3 x 8 sets :thumb

Well it sounds good :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning

Bit of a refeed last night but still fairly clean, fajitas with chicken, feta, peppers onions and peri peri extra hot! :cool2: plus a wedge of my sons chocolate birthday cake :lol: woke feeling much flatter. still managed to keep cals within target as dropped a few cals through the day.

45 mins steady state cardio on the bike again, starting to enjoy this cardio thing... weird :confused1: and you get to people watch, never really noticed all the mofo's in the gym before usually got my head down and focussed on lifting sh1t :lol:

Pinned Test 350 and NPP 100 last night, last pin of the week tomorrow NPP 200mg.

Oestrogen seems to be a bit out of whack this week was doing 0.5mg adex EOD so have dropped it for a few days, (since Sunday) and will pick back up today and go 0.5mg e3d. Libido dropped off but coming back again now. this is a feel thing rather than bloods for the moment, once I feel its right and the adex is right will get some mid cycle bloods done.

Looking forward to A2 workout of DC training tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Feeling flat after cake..... Didn't have enough then lol

My libido is good at the moment, haven't pinned in a good 2 weeks lol and no AI's or anything is being used


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Feeling flat after cake..... Didn't have enough then lol
> 
> My libido is good at the moment, haven't pinned in a good 2 weeks lol and no AI's or anything is being used


Best you get out there and find a new girl then mate ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Feeling flat after cake..... Didn't have enough then lol
> 
> My libido is good at the moment, haven't pinned in a good 2 weeks lol and no AI's or anything is being used


Natty scum


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Feeling flat after cake..... Didn't have enough then lol
> 
> My libido is good at the moment, haven't pinned in a good 2 weeks lol and no AI's or anything is being used


Alien! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Best you get out there and find a new girl then mate ;-)


Haha don't worry about that mate 



FelonE said:


> Natty scum


Feel it mate! Lol

Tbh I feel good and look "good" so can't grumble


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Haha don't worry about that mate
> 
> Feel it mate! Lol
> 
> Tbh I feel good and look "good" so can't grumble


Hey I felt like that last year when I did one of those TCP things :lol: after I hadn't pinned for a few weeks and waiting for the test to clear I felt great, then it hit me like a ton of bricks, I looked in the mirror and there he was natty stevo staring back at me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Hey I felt like that last year when I did one of those TCP things :lol: after I hadn't pinned for a few weeks and waiting for the test to clear I felt great, then it hit me like a ton of bricks, I looked in the mirror and there he was natty stevo staring back at me


Lol

I'll be back on shortly so hopefully it won't hit me


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Lol
> 
> I'll be back on shortly so hopefully it won't hit me


What you running and when?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> What you running and when?


2-3 weeks time I think.

Test, Tren and Dbol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Hey I felt like that last year when I did one of those TCP things  after I hadn't pinned for a few weeks and waiting for the test to clear I felt great, then it hit me like a ton of bricks, I looked in the mirror and there he was natty stevo staring back at me


Lmao at ' Natty Steve '


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lmao at ' Natty Steve '


hey we may joke ..... just don't come off and we will be fine :thumb:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> 2-3 weeks time I think.
> 
> Test, Tren and Dbol


I have enough NPP for 12 weeks and my plan is 16 weeks total and I have a vial of Tren A in my box of goodies would I get much out of the last 4 weeks at 250/wk? (+ the test of course) What do you reckon?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> I have enough NPP for 12 weeks and my plan is 16 weeks total and I have a vial of Tren A in my box of goodies would I get much out of the last 4 weeks at 250/wk? (+ the test of course) What do you reckon?


Maybe go with the Tren ace from week 10 to 16 

Keep test same


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Maybe go with the Tren ace from week 10 to 16
> 
> Keep test same


well if you insist :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Afternoon People,

DC W/O A2 this morning, Chest, Triceps, Shoulders, Back Width, Back Thickness and full stretching.

Jury is still out for me with DC training, probably more of a psychological thing with only 1 all out working set, but its only been a week so will evaluate properly at the end of week 6 when I am supposed to back off for a couple of weeks.

Diet is much better now at 40/40/20 (P,F,C) plan to do 1 all out carb day every 2 weeks at around 1000g of carbs and under 15g of fat. This is a day of hell in itself 

Test is all in for this week just another 200mg NPP tonight, no signs of excessive water and strength about the same at the min.

‌@Abc987 have you started yours today?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Afternoon People,
> 
> DC W/O A2 this morning, Chest, Triceps, Shoulders, Back Width, Back Thickness and full stretching.
> 
> ...


no mate, gear ain't turned up orders Monday so starting to worry now lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> no mate, gear ain't turned up orders Monday so starting to worry now lol


oh bollox, have you used this source before?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts said:


> oh bollox, have you used this source before?


Yeah ages ago, my normal source is away and wanted to try Apollo again anyway.

I've emailed but no reply as of yet hopefully they've posted it late or 2nd class or something, just used to getting it the next day or 2 the most

Hope I ain't been knocked


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

I have had a couple like that but they have always come through in the end, hopefully yours will


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Weigh in this morning, same time, same day .

2 weeks into cycle

1 week into DC training

eating 600cal surplus

lowerd carbs and upped fat 1 week ago

fat starting to reduce from lower back (mirror check)

weight gain 1 week 1.5lbs

Slow and steady all good 

5k steady state cardio with the dog this morning.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

that's a nice steady gain, about what I'm looking for.

Fvck cardio though I won't be doing none of that until about Easter lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> that's a nice steady gain, about what I'm looking for.
> 
> Fvck cardio though I won't be doing none of that until about Easter lol


yeah the cardio is completely alien to me, but because I wanted to give Doggcrapp a go I am trying to do it by the letter. If I don't get the expected results and I haven't followed the plan exactly then I can only blame myself, at least if I follow it without making my own changes (as much as I have the urge to do so) then I will know if it's good for me or not. The idea of the cardio is not for any cutting reasons but to limit the fat gain whilst in a surplus. Even with cardio 4 x a week I should still be gaining, I have however only managed 3 cardio sessions this week :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts said:


> yeah the cardio is completely alien to me, but because I wanted to give Doggcrapp a go I am trying to do it by the letter. If I don't get the expected results and I haven't followed the plan exactly then I can only blame myself, at least if I follow it without making my own changes (as much as I have the urge to do so) then I will know if it's good for me or not. The idea of the cardio is not for any cutting reasons but to limit the fat gain whilst in a surplus. Even with cardio 4 x a week I should still be gaining, I have however only managed 3 cardio sessions this week :lol:


Yeah makes sense. If your gonna try something new then do it properly.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning Ladies,

Having to change things round a bit today, my usual 6.30 am session will have to move along today as have to go to fookin London for a 9am meeting, so have 6 pack bag packed , pinned 1ml of test 350 and 1 ml NPP all is good


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

4 Friggin hours to do 105 miles :angry: 90 mins to do the last 11, wtf is all that about, needless to say I was late for my meeting so not a great start to the week. Anyway got session in on the way back , only problem was I had too much time to get some carbs in beforehand, it went ;

2 hours pre w/o 200g chicken + 300g sweet potato

1 hour pre w/o 4 rice cakes + 20 ml of honey

30 mins pre w/o 100g of haribos :thumb:

15 mins pre w/o whey + bcaa's + 10g coffee

pump was intense but carbs about 100 g over target for the day oops!

Biceps, forearms, calves, ham's, quads doggcrapp style and smashed 

intra bcaa's + 50g glycomaize

post workout

40g whey

200g steak , 1 avocado

1 hour later 25g whey 60g almond butter

Feeling pretty fooked now.

1 more steak , eggs and veg to go


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning ,

45 mins on the bike this morning, have DOMS from yesterdays 540kG leg press :lol: followed by a 410kG widowmaker, now I know why its called a widowmaker!! 

So the bike has eased the DOMS off a bit.

Still struggling with the Doggcrapp concept though, mentally is quite challenging, plenty of warm up sets but only 1 all out working rest pause set it just doesn't sit right and I don't want to waste my cycle, but there are too many examples of unreal results so will keep at it.

Looking and feeling a bit flat at the minute but I put that down to low carbs and lack of multiple sets.

Sunday is carb re feed day at 1000g of carbs so Monday will be fun :lol:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

If it don't feel right and you ain't enjoying it much id be inclined to drop it whilst on and maybe full back to it whilst on a cruise or off so you can adapt whilst not to bothered about gaining


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> If it don't feel right and you ain't enjoying it much id be inclined to drop it whilst on and maybe full back to it whilst on a cruise or off so you can adapt whilst not to bothered about gaining


That is at the forefront of my mind tbh. Giving it a go whilst cruising is a good idea, I am just one of those guys that tends not to give up on things easily if at all. I am like Magnus Magnusson, 'I have started so I will finish' I have quite a few routines that I know work well. One of the DC ideas is that you can work the same body parts 3 times in 9 days without taxing your CNS too much, but even though I am an old b4stard I do recover quite well. I think I will re-asses at the weekend, cheers


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nuts said:


> That is at the forefront of my mind tbh. Giving it a go whilst cruising is a good idea, I am just one of those guys that tends not to give up on things easily if at all. I am like Magnus Magnusson, 'I have started so I will finish' I have quite a few routines that I know work well. One of the DC ideas is that you can work the same body parts 3 times in 9 days without taxing your CNS too much, but even though I am an old b4stard I do recover quite well. I think I will re-asses at the weekend, cheers


tbh I don't know that much about dc but I do know that when I'm on I recover fine and can go right through without rest days. I do push/pull/legs and abs repeat and just go until I have a day off. Normally at the weekend as I train on the way to work in the city but if I'm working the weekend and have no plans I'll still go gym. Rest days are for wimps lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> tbh I don't know that much about dc but I do know that when I'm on I recover fine and can go right through without rest days. I do push/pull/legs and abs repeat and just go until I have a day off. Normally at the weekend as I train on the way to work in the city but if I'm working the weekend and have no plans I'll still go gym. Rest days are for wimps lol


 :lol: not sure what's going on with the rep system but apparently I am out of likes, maybe I need to put 50p in the meter!? One of the guys in my gym has done DC so I will have a chat with him tomorrow and see how he got on with it and why he doesn't still do it.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> :lol: not sure what's going on with the rep system but apparently I am out of likes, maybe I need to put 50p in the meter!? One of the guys in my gym has done DC so I will have a chat with him tomorrow and see how he got on with it and why he doesn't still do it.


Ok Ok ya big perv I'm in :wink:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ok Ok ya big perv I'm in :wink:


oh so now my likes work again, someone put 50p in the meter didn't they! :lol:

Good about time n'all I know you just want to see more pictures of me


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> oh so now my likes work again, someone put 50p in the meter didn't they! :lol:
> 
> Good about time n'all I know you just want to see more pictures of me


Damn straight!! Get em out


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Morning Perv's

Moved some carbs around this morning pre w/o and added in 80g of oats and 35g Glycomaize with whey and 8 eggs, only got 3.5 hours sleep, been awake since half two!! 

Anyway 10mg of coffee on the way to the gym sorted that out!

A3 DC workout this morning, Chest, Shoulders, Triceps, Back width, Back thickness.

Usual multiple warm up sets followed by:

Chest Press 1 x Rest Pause Set, heavy as poss ensuring 6 second negatives

Medium Grip Upright Rows

Reverse grip smith machine press

Assisted Pull ups

Bent over rows

Facia stretching after each set

1 x working set each but still takes over an hour!

Midweek carb up tonight but relatively clean, usual fajitas with steak and chicken 

Pinned Test 350 and NPP 100

Have a good day! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Need sleep now


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Need sleep now


you asleep yet?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> you asleep yet?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


>


How about now? :devil2:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> How about now? :devil2:


Ok then


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Ok then


Lol where'd you get those emojis from? Or whatever the fcuk they're called??


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol where'd you get those emojis from? Or whatever the fcuk they're called??


Haha not allowed to discuss sources, :angry:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Haha not allowed to discuss sources, :angry:


Ooooo you ****!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ooooo you ****!!


PM


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> PM


Special treatment for you later :wub:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Cardio day today 45 mins on the bike.

last nights clean cheat turned into choc ices and tolberone! :lol:

todays diet no change, maintaining 3500 cals

not feeling too much from the NPP yet , although 21/2 weeks in :confused1: weigh in on Sunday will be a better measure.

another vial of Tren Ace on its way so can do the last 5 weeks at 400mg/wk leaving the test at 700 can't wait for that experience :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Choc ice and Toblerone lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Choc ice and Toblerone lol


yeah followed by a vanilla slice! This was after the fajitas loaded with cheese! :lol:

Could I be pregnant? :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> yeah followed by a vanilla slice! This was after the fajitas loaded with cheese!
> 
> Could I be pregnant? :confused1:


I've just ate the Mrs mint Aero lol. Big one.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've just ate the Mrs mint Aero lol. Big one.


does she know?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> does she know?


Yeah. She'd beat me up if I just ate it lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> yeah followed by a vanilla slice! This was after the fajitas loaded with cheese! :lol:
> 
> Could I be pregnant? :confused1:


All you can eat buffet today


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> All you can eat buffet today


yeah problem was once I had started I couldn't finish :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> yeah problem was once I had started I couldn't finish :lol:


lol nob I meant me!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol nob I meant me!!


 :lol: what a nob!

I though you had that every day! :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

The buffet?

Actually don't answer that!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> The buffet?
> 
> Actually don't answer that!


well the buffet would be the only thing questionable, the rest ....... Well, we all know about the rest


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> well the buffet would be the only thing questionable, the rest ....... Well, we all know about the rest


don't be judging me by your standards perv!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Evening Plebs

end of week 2 Doggcrapp and week 3 of cycle, last pin for the week tonight 200mg NPP.

Biceps, forearms, calves, hams, quads this morning.

couldnt resist checking strength on leg press this morning, strength gone up :thumb managed 566kG for 8. Happy with that.

carbs went up today though as a result so hungry all day.

same diet and cardio tomorrow, carb explosion Sunday can't wait!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Evening Mofo's

Decided to drop DC as of today and will pick it up again when cruising. It's playing with my mind too much whilst on cycle and I will not know if the benefits are worthwhile until the end of my cycle by which time it will be too late as it could have been good or it could be the wrong choice. So will go back to what I know works whilst on and back to multiple sets, drop sets, rest pause etc. no point doing anything I am not enjoying mentally.

Today was rest day and carb refeed, so today went like this;

Carbs 948g

Protein 160g

Fat 5g

Calories 4477

948g of carbs and 5g of fat awesome took some doing and now feel like Buddha :lol: should keep me going for a few sessions!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I guess if your not happy and not enjoying it then its for the best. Shame.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I guess if your not happy and not enjoying it then its for the best. Shame.


yeah it's not too much about the style of training but more about the unknown, I would rather go back to it when I come off and cruise for a while, it may be the best mass gain training routine anyone can do whilst on cycle , I would rather smash the training on a 3 day split twice a week whilst I know I can recover quick, DC recovery I don't think is an issue on or off cycle.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Evening Mofo's
> 
> Decided to drop DC as of today and will pick it up again when cruising. It's playing with my mind too much whilst on cycle and I will not know if the benefits are worthwhile until the end of my cycle by which time it will be too late as it could have been good or it could be the wrong choice. So will go back to what I know works whilst on and back to multiple sets, drop sets, rest pause etc. no point doing anything I am not enjoying mentally.
> 
> ...


That's a bloody good effort smashing all those carbs in mate! What was it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Evening Mofo's
> 
> Decided to drop DC as of today and will pick it up again when cruising. It's playing with my mind too much whilst on cycle and I will not know if the benefits are worthwhile until the end of my cycle by which time it will be too late as it could have been good or it could be the wrong choice. So will go back to what I know works whilst on and back to multiple sets, drop sets, rest pause etc. no point doing anything I am not enjoying mentally.
> 
> ...


Well im not fookin appy bout this! Was gonna piggy back you on the DC training.

But I can understand your reasoning mate


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> That's a bloody good effort smashing all those carbs in mate! What was it?


yeah the hardest part is picking the right carbs to keep the fat content low 5g in 4477 calories is pretty low. It consisted of;

18 crumpets with black current jam

200ml liquid egg whites cooked

150g Rice Krispies with whey isolate

150g Frosties with whey isolate

200g pasta with low fat chopped tomatoes with herbs Lidl special

2 x 215g of Haribos

To get it all in I got up Sunday morning smashed half the crumpets, Rice Krispies, egg whites and a bag of haribos then went back to bed! Hahaha

Boom !


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Well im not fookin appy bout this! Was gonna piggy back you on the DC training.
> 
> But I can understand your reasoning mate


haha sorry mate you should have said, tbh to be able to do it properly you really need a training partner and no f4cker will train with me anymore, apparently it takes them too long to recover! :lol: I am going to go back to it after this cycle, so will do it on a cruise.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Update

weigh in Sunday up to 92.5kG from 91kG 3 weeks ago, nice and steady 

back to multiple sets from today, doing a 3 day split twice over 6 days straight with Sunday as rest day

Back, Hams, Abs

Chest, Calves and Arms

Quads and shoulders

All either rest pause sets or drop sets, heavy compound on the first 3 days with lighter isolation on the second with the exception of legs. Repeat for 12 weeks.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> yeah the hardest part is picking the right carbs to keep the fat content low 5g in 4477 calories is pretty low. It consisted of;
> 
> 18 crumpets with black current jam
> 
> ...


Brilliant lol

Did you fill out? Pump next day must have been lovely


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Brilliant lol
> 
> Did you fill out? Pump next day must have been lovely


Big time :lol: Its quite amazing how depleted you get on low carbs and for it to all come back after a re-feed if only you could get away with a reefed like this every day! :lol: Mind you I wouldn't want to really as its a tough day and makes you so tired







3 sh1ts the next day :thumb: hahaha . It takes me about 3 days for the bloat to go after this many carbs.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Session done this morning Chest & Arms

Decline BB Press 4 x 8 at 115kG + DS and RP on last set

Incline DB Press 3 x 8 at 42kG DS Last Set

Machine Press 3 x 12 at 90kG 6 second Negatives

Cable Curls Super set with rope tricep extensions 3 x 12

EZ Curls superset with close grip smith press 3 x 12

Things starting to change shape wise but not sure if that's the Sunday carb surge or the AAS, will know better at the end of the week when the water has dropped


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Session done this morning Chest & Arms
> 
> Decline BB Press 4 x 8 at 115kG + DS and RP on last set
> 
> ...


 :thumb

Happier now your off the DC mate?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nuts said:


> Big time :lol: Its quite amazing how depleted you get on low carbs and for it to all come back after a re-feed if only you could get away with a reefed like this every day! :lol: Mind you I wouldn't want to really as its a tough day and makes you so tired
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be awesome to do daily lol

I may copy that in a few weeks


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> :thumb
> 
> Happier now your off the DC mate?


well this is a weird one, yes and no, yes because I felt like I was getting more out of it but at the same time I started by default to incorporate some DC :confused1: so I still did the facia stretching and I still did a DC set at the end with slow negatives and RP!! Sh1t if anyone on IM finds out I have incorporated DC into my regular training I will be done for


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> well this is a weird one, yes and no, yes because I felt like I was getting more out of it but at the same time I started by default to incorporate some DC :confused1: so I still did the facia stretching and I still did a DC set at the end with slow negatives and RP!! Sh1t if anyone on IM finds out I have incorporated DC into my regular training I will be done for


Lol they'll be coming for you mate :scared:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Would be awesome to do daily lol
> 
> I may copy that in a few weeks


Do it, who needs insulin?!! Be prepared though its a bit of an onslaught, avoid any wheat if you can and smash as much as possible early on, don't do any exercise at all that day


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol they'll be coming for you mate :scared:


Have you read some of the response to posts where someone has lets say adjusted the DC routine slightly....... I mean Jesus anyone would think they had committed murder


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Have you read some of the response to posts where someone has lets say adjusted the DC routine slightly....... I mean Jesus anyone would think they had committed murder


lol tbh mate I've really not looked into it that much. Bit of a faux par then?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> lol tbh mate I've really not looked into it that much. Bit of a faux par then?


yeah they don't take too kindly to it being messed with it's like a cult :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Been a bit slack with the updates this week :mellow:

Back to training a 3 day split twice over 6 days, 1 day off (Sunday)

Week 5 of cycle which has now kicked in 

Strength up considerably

weight maintained this last week so no net gain but mirror says fat is dropping, may up calories slightly

Chest & Arms today

Decline Chest Press

Incline DB Press

Machine Chest Press

Cable Curls S/S with Tricep rope extensions

EZ Curls S/S close grip smith Press

Matched my previous PB for 6 reps on decline BP at 130kG which I haven't done for 18 months, those 3 plates are looming :thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Been a bit slack with the updates this week :mellow:


Your not fookin wrong lol!!

Good job on matching the PB bud! What are we saying 3 plates by Friday :whistling:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Your not fookin wrong lol!!
> 
> Good job on matching the PB bud! What are we saying 3 plates by Friday :whistling:


Cheers Mate. Haha funny you should say that as Friday would be Chest again!!! No, what I am actually doing is splitting the exercises for each body part across the 2 days each week so Fridays chest will be Incline B Press along with some alternative chest. So its Tuesday then!! :thumb I am tempted as 130kG for 6 should equate to 140kG for 1


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Cheers Mate. Haha funny you should say that as Friday would be Chest again!!! No, what I am actually doing is splitting the exercises for each body part across the 2 days each week so Fridays chest will be Incline B Press along with some alternative chest. So its Tuesday then!! :thumb I am tempted as 130kG for 6 should equate to 140kG for 1


Lol how bout that for a guess!

take it easy tho fella, don't wanna peak then flop :scared:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Hard week this week, lack of sleep being the issue :angry: no idea why other than being too hot all the time. Everyone else in the house are in dressing gowns and scarfs, I have summer shorts and tee, Fck knows what will happen when it's time for the tren!

chest and arms done this morning, much prefer this higher frequency training, strength still going up 

Had a bit of a surprise tonight, pinned 2 ml of NPP100 usual routine, I alternate glutes, pin goes in, aspirate no issue, oil went in a bit too easy but didn't think too much of it, removed pin and it was like a friggin hose pipe, blood all over the floor , it shot out like a fountain :confused1: . No pain though and it's been 3 hours since pin and no pip yet so not sure what I went through 

still breathing though so I reckon I will be here tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Hard week this week, lack of sleep being the issue :angry: no idea why other than being too hot all the time. Everyone else in the house are in dressing gowns and scarfs, I have summer shorts and tee, Fck knows what will happen when it's time for the tren!
> 
> chest and arms done this morning, much prefer this higher frequency training, strength still going up
> 
> ...


Lol that's my house too mate. Mrs is always fvcking cold and I'm always fvcking boiling haha


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol that's my house too mate. Mrs is always fvcking cold and I'm always fvcking boiling haha


yeah and I have read your logs on tren, I reckon I am going to be sleeping in the freezer! Got one of those large chest freezers for my gains so I may have to join them :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> yeah and I have read your logs on tren, I reckon I am going to be sleeping in the freezer! Got one of those large chest freezers for my gains so I may have to join them


I had to sleep downstairs cos it was cooler lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Today the one day in the week I train later on rather than 06.30. Gives me chance to get lots of food in first.

Shoulders, Quads, Calves for the second time of asking this week 

Db Shoulder press 44kG DB's x 12 (PB for 12)

face pulls

DB upright rows

Leg press 573kG for 10 (PB for 10)

DB lunges

leg press calf raises

Good session, having most of the day to feed helps a lot :thumb

I don't normally suffer from PIP but following yesterday's bizarre episode I have some PIP going on today :huh:

Carb refeed day tomorrow 1000g carbs here we come :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Today the one day in the week I train later on rather than 06.30. Gives me chance to get lots of food in first.
> 
> Shoulders, Quads, Calves for the second time of asking this week
> 
> ...


1000g carbs? Easy lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> 1000g carbs? Easy lol


ah but less than 10g of fat, easy now? :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> ah but less than 10g of fat, easy now? :lol:


Umm lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Umm lol


it goes like this

150 - 200g protein

<10g fat

1000g carbs

no excercise

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> it goes like this
> 
> 150 - 200g protein
> 
> ...


Gtg lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Gtg lol


it's a good job I like crumpets :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> it's a good job I like crumpets :thumb


Don't mid a bit of crumpet myself :whistling:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> it's a good job I like crumpets :thumb





FelonE said:


> Don't mid a bit of crumpet myself :whistling:


Sorry, somebody want me??


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Sorry, somebody want me??


Said crumpet not dumpling


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Said crumpet not dumpling


 :clap: Cnut!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> :clap: Cnut!!


Lol soz


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol soz


it's alright .......... :crying:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> it's alright .......... :crying:


you two need to get a room ..wait........ Oi @FelonE I am not sharing him


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> you two need to get a room ..wait........ Oi @FelonE I am not sharing him


Ahhhhhh join the que you two! :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> it's alright .......... :crying:


It's really not. I'm ashamed of my behaviour lately.



Nuts said:


> you two need to get a room ..wait........ Oi @FelonE I am not sharing him


Can I have him weekends?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> It's really not. I'm ashamed of my behaviour lately.
> 
> Can I have him weekends?


sure I will vacate Friday by midnight but I will be taking my branch and gravel home with me you will have to bring your own


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> sure I will vacate Friday by midnight but I will be taking my branch and gravel home with me you will have to bring your own


Can you give it a rinse out before you leave. Cheers mate.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Can you give it a rinse out before you leave. Cheers mate.


yes mate no problem I have plenty of Castro gtx for the clear out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> yes mate no problem I have plenty of Castro gtx for the clear out


Sweet. Got some Swarfega anyway.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sweet. Got some Swarfega anyway.


is it the one with the grit in it?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Oi! I am here ya know!!!

Talking about me like I'm an object

i feel dirty!!!!!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oi! I am here ya know!!!
> 
> Talking about me like I'm an object
> 
> i feel dirty!!!!!!


you're not dirty Verno we have just gone through the cleaning protocol :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> is it the one with the grit in it?


Yeah. Need it tbh cos his blue waffle is outta control.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> you're not dirty Verno we have just gone through the cleaning protocol :lol:


Hmmmm swarfega you say? :drool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Oi! I am here ya know!!!
> 
> Talking about me like I'm an object
> 
> i feel dirty!!!!!!


Could do with a wash though tbf


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Hmmmm swarfega you say? :drool:


with grit


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Could do with a wash though tbf


And a bit of a trim if I'm honest....



Nuts said:


> with grit


I'm in. Let's do this s**t!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Rest day rest day today and lots of carbs.

1017g carbs

11g fat

145g protein

Buddah! :lol:

@TELBOR have you tried this yet mate? @FelonE give it a go mate great for lean gains :thumb


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Rest day rest day today and lots of carbs.
> 
> 1017g carbs
> 
> ...


w**ker! I could murder for toast atm!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> w**ker! I could murder for toast atm!


 :lol: mind you I haven't eaten bread for two years! No wheat in those carbs! Plenty of haribos and jelly babies though!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> :lol: mind you I haven't eaten bread for two years! No wheat in those carbs! Plenty of haribos and jelly babies though!


Mate what you do with haribo and jelly babies is entirely your business


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Mate what you do with haribo and jelly babies is entirely your business


now there's a question in disguise  don't worry mate I will show you when I bring the branch round


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Rest day rest day today and lots of carbs.
> 
> 1017g carbs
> 
> ...


Back at it tomorrow mate?



Nuts said:


> now there's a question in disguise  don't worry mate I will show you when I bring the branch round


Hawthawn?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Back at it tomorrow mate?


yes mate back and hams in the morning, mind you this bloody PIP I have in my glute is pretty painful, never had this before , there is no redness or even any sign of where I pinned but the whole upper right quadrant is like one huge DOM! :confused1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> yes mate back and hams in the morning, mind you this bloody PIP I have in my glute is pretty painful, never had this before , there is no redness or even any sign of where I pinned but the whole upper right quadrant is like one huge DOM! :confused1:


New gear bud?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> New gear bud?


no mate same gear for the last 5 weeks, I never get PIP on anything I have ran before , have a look at my first post on Friday page 5 this was the cause but no idea what I did must have caught something :confused1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> no mate same gear for the last 5 weeks, I never get PIP on anything I have ran before , have a look at my first post on Friday page 5 this was the cause but no idea what I did must have caught something :confused1:


Ahhh sorry mate.... Dunno how I missed that. Deep haematoma bud!! It'll dissipate but will give you some grief whist its there!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Ahhh sorry mate.... Dunno how I missed that. Deep haematoma bud!! It'll dissipate but will give you some grief whist its there!!


Cheers bud makes sense, and there's me thinking I had a good session on my glutes :whistling: will just have to work through it


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Cheers bud makes sense, and there's me thinking I had a good session on my glutes :whistling: will just have to work through it


Yeah there's nowt you can do for it mate. Fookin sore tho lol!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Yeah there's nowt you can do for it mate. Fookin sore tho lol!


do you fancy giving it a massage?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> do you fancy giving it a massage?


Thought you'd never ask lol


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Back to it today feeling nice and full of bloat :lol:

Back & Hams

Straight arm pulldowns

Plate high row

Deadlifts

SLDL

Heel only leg press

I am trying to work my way back up my deadlifts following a slipped disc 2 years ago, this stopped from doing deads or back squats completely, managed 170kG today for 6 with no twinges so all good :thumb: edit: and no straps or southern style lifting mittens :cool2:

NPP100

Test 350

1ml of each done

3 plate decline bench press challenge tomorrow, that's if I manage any sleep first! This will be a PB if I manage it and I will safely say the NPP and Test is all good!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Well I can safely say my gear is gtg 

Chest & Arms this morning

Focus on chest as wanted to see where I am at and those 3 plates were looming!

Plenty of warm up sets then boom!

Decline Bench

140kG x 4

145kG x 1

Happy with that! :thumb:

‌@Verno that was your fault by the way I couldn't not try it could I 

Followed by:

Incline DB Press 3 x 8 with 46kG DB's and a drop set on the last set

Machine Chest Press 3 x 8 100kG DS on last set

Arms

Supersets

Cable curls / Overhead Rope Extensions

EZ Curls / Close Grip Smith Press

Now!, I am enjoying this cycle! Weight gain is slow and steady 6lbs over 5 weeks but strength is up more comparatively.

Will take some progress pics at week 7.5, will try and do them in the middle of Debenhams , not the changing rooms though but the communal mirrors on the shop floor :lol:

‌@FelonE you should start a random mirror thread, rules being it has to be a public place and shirt has to be off! :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Well I can safely say my gear is gtg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'll happily take full credit for those lifts! Ta v much.

Well done bud :clap:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> And I'll happily take full credit for those lifts! Ta v much.
> 
> Well done bud :clap:


Well of course young man, all down to you Thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nuts said:


> Well I can safely say my gear is gtg
> 
> Chest & Arms this morning
> 
> ...


Most of the poofs on here haven't got the bottle to do it lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Well I can safely say my gear is gtg
> 
> Chest & Arms this morning
> 
> ...


went shopping with my eldest daughter (23), we where in TX MaxX and I saw a shirt I liked the look of but it didn't have a collar size, it just said XXL. I wasn't sure it would fit, and there was a mirror on the wall, so I wiped off my Tee shirt and tried it on.

LOL the way my daughter reacted you'd think Id dropped my pants.

and the dam thing was to narrow in the arms


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> went shopping with my eldest daughter (23), we where in TX MaxX and I saw a shirt I liked the look of but it didn't have a collar size, it just said XXL. I wasn't sure it would fit, and there was a mirror on the wall, so I wiped off my Tee shirt and tried it on.
> 
> LOL the way my daughter reacted you'd think Id dropped my pants.
> 
> and the dam thing was to narrow in the arms


Awh damm perfect opportunity to get a pic especially with other shoppers in the background that would have been awesome :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Sunday update

managed two PB,s this week, decline bench press on Tuseday and DB shoulder press yesterday with the 46kG db's needed help to get them both up to start with though but managed 8 reps with good form.

Strength definately up , however weigh in this morning was a surprise, mirror check said I have put size and weight on, scales say nada, not 1 ounce even though I upped cals this week by another 300! Hey ho more food it is then! 

Carb day today aiming for 1100g keeping fat under 15g and protein around 150g


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> Carb day today aiming for 1100g keeping fat under 15g and protein around 150g


Same here mate. Am trying to keep carbs under a Mars bar duo, 2packets of Jaffa cakes, 4rounds of toast and jam and a wispa.

Fat under a few slices of gammon

And Protein around x 2 shakes, chicken breast and a tin of tuna. 

Really must start a journal!!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Same here mate. Am trying to keep carbs under a Mars bar duo, 2packets of Jaffa cakes, 4rounds of toast and jam and a wispa.
> 
> Fat under a few slices of gammon
> 
> ...


 :lol: some carbs those mate! It's quite challenging here we have two fridges one for the kids and one for me :lol: you can imagine what's in the kids fridge!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> :lol: some carbs those mate! It's quite challenging here we have two fridges one for the kids and one for me :lol: you can imagine what's in the kids fridge!


You know when people say tren makes them aggressive? Nope not me......

Put me on low carbs however (which I've been doing for nearly two weeks now) and I'll happily chin a baby for its lolly!!! :devil2:

Send me the kids fridge for next weekend :bounce:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> You know when people say tren makes them aggressive? Nope not me......
> 
> Put me on low carbs however (which I've been doing for nearly two weeks now) and I'll happily chin a baby for its lolly!!! :devil2:
> 
> Send me the kids fridge for next weekend :bounce:


l am like that on low carbs, interestingly I am going to drop the NPP at week 10 and run the last 5 with Tren Ace, this will be my first tren experience so will be keeping carbs high :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> l am like that on low carbs, interestingly I am going to drop the NPP at week 10 and run the last 5 with Tren Ace, this will be my first tren experience so will be keeping carbs high :lol:


Lol good idea mate! Tren and low carbs :nono:

You may find the tren helps you cut anyway. It does with me.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> Lol good idea mate! Tren and low carbs :nono:
> 
> You may find the tren helps you cut anyway. It does with me.


yeah I am banking dropping some water when I drop the NPP and maybe help to drop some fat with the Tren as will drop cals back to maintenance


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> yeah I am banking dropping some water when I drop the NPP and maybe help to drop some fat with the Tren as will drop cals back to maintenance


I know everyone's different mate but just be prepared to ramp the cals up. I had to go up to 5500 as was losing quick on tren e.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Verno said:


> I know everyone's different mate but just be prepared to ramp the cals up. I had to go up to 5500 as was losing quick on tren e.


this I would like , kids fridge here I come!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nuts said:


> this I would like , kids fridge here I come!


 :thumb


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Back & Hams Today

Didn't get much sleep last night so wasn't feeling it this morning:

Straight Arm Bent Over Pull downs 45kG 3 warm up sets and a final DC set

Seated Plate Rows 150kG 3 warm up sets and a final DC set

Dead Lifts Just when you least expect it as sooo tired 180kG DL, without southern style lifting mittens x 8 PB

SLDL 110kG 4 x 12

Heel only leg press 250kG 1 x DC set + 1 x Widowmaker 20 reps at 200kG

Upped Calories again by another 200 from today, the weight is just not moving so need some Hobnobs!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Catch up

Tuesday chest and arms

Decline BB, DB incline Press, Machine Press

not feeling it Tuesday lots of warm up sets and went to repeat a 140kG decline BB only got 2 out and the third once down decided it wasn't going back up  mind you it sorted the white spot out I had on my chest , it obliterated it :lol:

Wednesday

Quads and shoulders

Squats, Bulgarian split squats, Leg Raises, Barbell shoulder press, DB Lat raises, drop sets, EZ bar shrugs

Still taking it steady on back squats due to prolapsed disc issue but working my way back up, 18 months ago I couldn't back squat the bar, but up to 150kG now, PB on the EZ bar shrugs at 170kG

Today

Back and Hams

BOR, 30 degree bench DB rows, T Bar rows drop sets, seated curls, glute ham raises, Hyperextensions

Glute ham raises started back injury twitching so finished off with hyper extensions can't afford for that to go again 

Currently running at 3800 cals couldn't resist the scales this morning and just flipped over 15 stone not really a great measure as I try and keep it to the same time each week before food and after dropping the kids off :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Food today so far;

200ml egg whites, 6 whole eggs, 80g oats, 70g glyco maize 50g whey

250g rice, 200g chicken

and it's half nine :thumb:


----------

